# State Migration Plan ACT - HELP!



## surhythms (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Guys 

Im just trying to get some peoples thoughts on the migration plans. 

"The state migration plans will be finalised as time progresses - the first plan to be finalised may well be that of the ACT - and these will probably also specify indicative numbers of applicants to be approved"

We have recently just applied for SS to ACT but Im very reluctant to contact the ACT directly as it will take them away from what they are supposed to be doing. Getting my SS approved 

I'll give you a bit of background.

We passed the ACS - ASCO 2311 - 11 - Systems Manager . Systems Manager is on the Baseline List for the ACT and is "open" at the moment . I am HOPING it will be on the SMP for the ACT otherwise ...............

We have applied for SS for the ACT under this code and will probably hear back mid May (our agent advised it will take 8-10 weeks) as we are normal priority.
We have not applied for a visa yet with the DIAC but we plan to put through our application to the DIAC before the changes in July because firstly we are very doubtful that my OH's job Systems Manager will be on the new skills list therefore we do really need it to be on the SMP for the ACT.

Im just trying to gather opinions on this really and I know that nobody knows what the states will do until they actually do it.

As the ACT baseline list is quite small anyway do you wreckon the current jobs will stay on it? 

Do you think that they will release the SMP for the ACT before July or will it be in line with the new skills list?

We will have to put through our DIAC application before July which all in all will cost us €5000 - it is a defacto visa so we incurr two fees plus our agents fees on top of that.

Its a big risk because if Systems Manager is not on the SMPfor the ACT we will have paid DIAC fees and probably be in for a 3 year wait.

Any thoughts? 

Suzanne 
__________________
Dave (33) Suzanne (33) Sarah (11), Aug 09 - Picked Agent, ACS applied 02/12/09, ACS Successful 18/02/10, ACT SS documents sent online 02/03/10...........................waiting for ACT Sponsorship to come back.........


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

HI Suzanne

My husband got the same code. 2231-11. we applied for ACT sponsorship and got it. if you do not want to call them, its alright, but you can check on their website what date application they are processing right now. 

Business and Industry Development - Application Processing Times

download the pdf or doc file, they update it every tuesday. this will give you a fair idea. if your date of application is before the date on the pdf, its time for you to call them. they are very helpful and dont talk rude as if you are disturbing them.

as for applying for the visa, its pure luck and what fate has in store for you. we applied in sept 2008 and are still waiting. we got ss form ACT in sept 2009 and the day we got the ss, there were processing changes around the same time. anyway, i spoke to the ACT team and they say they will be able to come up with the SMP list in 2-3 months as they have are yet in the planning stage. but in all probabilities the baselist would be the SMP list, so all who fall in the list would automatically move to priority 2.

This is a risk that you have to take. change is the only constant in life.. its best if u apply at the earliest, who knows whats in store next.. what if you qualify now but they change point system and dont qualify in 3-4 months..


----------



## surhythms (Apr 8, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> HI Suzanne
> 
> My husband got the same code. 2231-11. we applied for ACT sponsorship and got it. if you do not want to call them, its alright, but you can check on their website what date application they are processing right now.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Anj - I presume you have put forward your DIAC application already?

When you spoke to the ACT team and they told you it would take them 2-3 months to come up with the SMP was this recently?

We have decided if we get SS in May we are just going to take the risk and apply. If you're not in you cant win!

Suzanne


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Suzanne, this was sometime end of feb from what i remember. they were not ready with the SMP list but said in all probability it would be the baselist.. even if it is not., it wont take more than a year and half and trust me, how time flies, you wont even know.. yes we applied for 175 in sept 2008, we changed fomr 175 to 176 in sept 2009 (becasue of changes in priority and introduction of CSL our application was on hold forever, thought its best to get ss from ACT)


----------



## surhythms (Apr 8, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Suzanne, this was sometime end of feb from what i remember. they were not ready with the SMP list but said in all probability it would be the baselist.. even if it is not., it wont take more than a year and half and trust me, how time flies, you wont even know.. yes we applied for 175 in sept 2008, we changed fomr 175 to 176 in sept 2009 (becasue of changes in priority and introduction of CSL our application was on hold forever, thought its best to get ss from ACT)




Well thats kind of good to know. I can wait 18 months to be honest but wouldnt it be great if the baseline was the SMP? Heres hoping !


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Hi Suzanne,

How are you? Have you got the ACT SS or still waiting? Can you tell me what are the initial required documents for ACT SS assessment? I know three

1. CV

2. ACS letter

3. IELTS

on 4th i am confused that is assessment from ACT universities for ICT professional. Do i need ?

Regards,

Arshad


----------



## surhythms (Apr 8, 2008)

shaharshad said:


> Hi Suzanne,
> 
> How are you? Have you got the ACT SS or still waiting? Can you tell me what are the initial required documents for ACT SS assessment? I know three
> 
> ...


Hi Arshad


Im still waiting on our SS to be granted. Im hoping the end of the month will give us good news.

You will need to send your:
1.CV
2.ACS Letter
3.IELTS
4.Financial Documents proving you have enough funds when you go to Australia (im not sure what this might be if you are in Australia already) - you only need this when you are putting your SS through 
5.If your occupation is on the "quota list" you need to email the ACT to ensure that your occupation is still open and then get your CV assessed before you put your SS application through 

What ASCO code have you been assessed under?

Suzanne


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Hi,

I am under 2231-79 (i.e. CISSP Specialist & Network Security Specialist). 
So after email to check for quota and if open, i need to re assess my application from universities mentioned by ACT. Am i rite?

Hmmm, They charge 300 AUD. How much time they take to assess? The lenght of time total, can you share as i want to apply before new changes. 

Thanking in Advace

Regards,

Arshad


----------



## surhythms (Apr 8, 2008)

shaharshad said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am under 2231-79 (i.e. CISSP Specialist & Network Security Specialist).
> So after email to check for quota and if open, i need to re assess my application from universities mentioned by ACT. Am i rite?
> ...


Ok , well your ASCO is on the baseline list so you dont have to check and see because it is open. However under the ASCO Code 2231-79 for the ACT you must have the following:

Computing Professionals (nec) specialisations on the CSL must be assessed by the ACS as having at least 1 year experience in one of the following specialisations before the sponsorship is lodged.
2231-79
J2EE; Java; C++/C#/C; .Net technologies; SAP; PeopleSoft; Siebel; Oracle E-Business Suite; Solaris; Linux; Unix; Network security/ Firewall/Internet security; CISSP; Data Warehousing.

If you dont have one of these specialisation you cannot apply for sponsorship.

If you do have one of the specialisations you can apply now for sponsorship. Check out the following link for the requirements:

Business and Industry Development - Skilled Migration

Suzanne


----------



## surhythms (Apr 8, 2008)

shaharshad said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am under 2231-79 (i.e. CISSP Specialist & Network Security Specialist).
> So after email to check for quota and if open, i need to re assess my application from universities mentioned by ACT. Am i rite?
> ...


Sorry I forgot to answer your last question. It takes 8-10 weeks to get the sponsorship approved and yes they do charge the 300 AUD


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

it means Total amount i need is 
*300 AUD for Assessment + 276 AUD for State sponsorship*.

Sorry to bother you, but i couldn't still understand the total time frame. there are basically three phases 

1. I'll send my application to ACT & they will inform me whether they have open quota for this or not. [Time limit ----------Unknown]

2. I'll Send my application to one of the University nominated by ICT for assessment & they will assess my application [Time limit -----------------Unknown]

3. I 'll apply for ACT SS & they will decide [Time limit-----------------8-10 Weeks]


Actually i am calculating the time as i am short of time that is before new changes. 

Regards,

Arshad


----------



## surhythms (Apr 8, 2008)

shaharshad said:


> it means Total amount i need is
> *300 AUD for Assessment + 276 AUD for State sponsorship*.
> 
> Sorry to bother you, but i couldn't still understand the total time frame. there are basically three phases
> ...


Ok 

is your job listed on the specialisations which I mentioned?


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Of course it is mentioned there. My occupation is mentioned there under 2231-79 (CISSP Specialist & Network Security).

Please read my previous post and reply to that. 

Thanking in Advance.


Regards,

Arshad


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

shaharshad said:


> Of course it is mentioned there. My occupation is mentioned there under 2231-79 (CISSP Specialist & Network Security).
> 
> Please read my previous post and reply to that.
> 
> ...


Have you checked IELTS requirement, I am afraid if you don't have 7 in speaking, Have you planned to Retake?


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

hi,

If i 'll go for retake it will take another one month that's what i can't afford, since we all know new changes will be effective mid ,2010.


----------



## surhythms (Apr 8, 2008)

shaharshad said:


> Of course it is mentioned there. My occupation is mentioned there under 2231-79 (CISSP Specialist & Network Security).
> 
> Please read my previous post and reply to that.
> 
> ...




Ok as you have had ACS approval and your job is on the baseline list this is the procedure that you follow:

You will be applying for a 176 and sponsored by the ACT.

SPONSORSHIP REQUIREMENTS
DIAC Requirements
Specific requirements may be found in DIAC’s Booklet 6 – General Skilled Migration. However, in general, the following criteria should be demonstrated:
• Be under 45 years of age at time of application.
• Nominate an occupation on the Skilled Occupation List (SOL). See: DIAC Form 1121i Skilled Occupation List (SOL).
• Have a satisfactory skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for the nominated occupation.
• Meet the English language threshold. In most cases, this is at the competent English level.
• Meet the recent work experience requirement.
• Meet health and character requirements.
• Be nominated by a participating State or Territory government.
APPLICATION FOR ACT GOVERNMENT SPONSORSHIP
In addition to the DIAC requirements, the ACT Government will use the following criteria to assess sponsorships:
An application for ACT Government sponsorship must include the following:
• Completed online application. A hard copy of the application form and all supporting documents must be mailed / couriered to the SBM office. Processing will not commence until the hard copy of the complete application is received.
• Signed and witnessed ‘Declaration of Sponsorship Obligations ‘ acknowledging and accepting ACT Government sponsorship obligations (see attachment A);
• An occupation listed on the current SDL Baseline or SDL Quota. For ‘SDL Quota’ occupations, a copy of the email verifying the CV for consideration must be attached.
• English language ability e.g. relevant passport holder or current IELTS result with the following minimum English ability:
− Managers and Administrators: proficient IELTS (a score 7 in each band).
− Professionals: a score of at least 7 in speaking and 7 overall.
− Associate professionals: a score of at least 7 in speaking and 7 overall.
− Trades: a score of at least 6.5 in speaking and 6 in each band.
• Current skill assessment by the relevant assessing body.
7
• Work Experience:
− Current CV clearly stating personal details, relevant work experience and formal qualifications.
− Recent, relevant work experience in the nominated occupation:
♦ Managers and Administrators: minimum 5 years work experience.
♦ Professionals: minimum 3 years work experience.
♦ Associate professionals: minimum 3 years work experience.
♦ Trades: minimum 3 years work experience.
− Employment references that prove recent, relevant experience in the nominated occupation.
• A ‘commitment to Canberra statement’ (no more than two pages) written in your own words, demonstrating your commitment to living in Canberra for a minimum two year period. The statement should include:
− evidence that you have personally researched Canberra’s unique lifestyle, employment opportunities and attractions;
− explanation of how our wonderful lifestyle will suit your way of life more than any other city in Australia;
− tell us, in your own words, why you want to live in Canberra. Simply providing copied information from the internet or another source would not be considered sufficient evidence of your commitment to living in Canberra and may be cause for refusal; and
− email the ‘commitment statement’ (in word format) to [email protected] after the sponsorship application has been lodged.
• Financial capacity: Signed and witnessed ‘Declaration of Financial Capacity’ - see attachment B.
− The main applicant must have at least A$20,000 in transferable assets, with A$10,000 for each additional dependent family member, to assist with successful settlement and employment search in Canberra. Supporting financial evidence, in the name of the applicant/spouse, must be provided, including:
♦ Bank statements for current and savings accounts, showing banking activity over the last three months.
♦ term deposits/investments/share portfolio etc.
− The following assets will not be considered ‘transferable’:
♦ funds held in another persons name (except spouse);
♦ fixed/immovable assets like property or land;
♦ jewellery, house hold items, cars or motor cycles;
♦ cash in hand; and
♦ life insurance policy.
− If you have less than the required transferable amount, you must:
♦ Provide a statement justifying how you will support yourself and any dependents for at least six months while settling in Canberra.
♦ Provide evidence of any fixed assets (and proof of equity). If the plan is to sell the asset before moving to Canberra, explain what will happen if you are unable to sell the asset – how will you fund your travel and settlement?
♦ Include evidence of research into the cost of living in Canberra, with an estimated budget e.g. accommodation, transport, electricity, gas and food etc.

Check out the following link it gives you all the details:

http://www.business.act.gov.au/__da...176_Visa_Sponsorship_Guidelines_March__10.pdf


----------



## mini70 (Oct 16, 2010)

which is the best state to apply for state sponsorship. i would be applying in the accountant 221111 category.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi mini

welcome to the forum

there is nothing called teh best state or the worst state. what might be the best suited to you might be a nightmare for me. it depends on individual taste and preferences. You can check teh weather, cultural, people, living standards, transport system etc etc and most important, which state is willing to sponsor you.


----------



## mini70 (Oct 16, 2010)

*Writing of international level CV*



anj1976 said:


> hi mini
> 
> welcome to the forum
> 
> there is nothing called teh best state or the worst state. what might be the best suited to you might be a nightmare for me. it depends on individual taste and preferences. You can check teh weather, cultural, people, living standards, transport system etc etc and most important, which state is willing to sponsor you.




Thanks anj1976,

Can u direct me to any professional CV writer who can write an international level CV for me so that i can apply for state sponsorship as an accountant.

Thanks 
mini70lane:


----------



## mini70 (Oct 16, 2010)

can any one help me in locating a good CV writer (as required by States for state sponsorship) for the profession of accountant code 221111.
Do we also need to submit a cover letter for SS 176 application?


----------



## Big Bob (Oct 16, 2010)

surhythms said:


> Sorry I forgot to answer your last question. It takes 8-10 weeks to get the sponsorship approved and yes they do charge the 300 AUD


Its just $275 not $300 :focus:


----------



## Big Bob (Oct 16, 2010)

mini70 said:


> can any one help me in locating a good CV writer (as required by States for state sponsorship) for the profession of accountant code 221111.
> Do we also need to submit a cover letter for SS 176 application?


Contact a migration agent Mini who can tell you what your assessing authority is look for


----------



## omar (May 8, 2010)

i have received reconfirmation from ACT, and as per email i fall in cat 2 now. 
any one have idea how long it will take now to start processing of my case


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

It should take a month to two month to get a CO, depending on ur application date, i am sept 2008 applicant, i expect a co in a couple of weeks max. ss applicants from Dec 2008 already have a CO


----------

